# Wearing out my orbital sander...help



## boellner (Oct 3, 2012)

Need your help. My husband and I have been building about 10-15 items (ie. shelves, toys, etc.) per week for just less than a year now and using our DeWalt orbital sanders with hook & loop discs. We burn through a lot of discs. Recently both our sanders started throwing off the sanding discs when they were barely used and won't hold them on anymore. Mine DeWalt is about a year old, his about 3 mos.

1. Is there anything we can do to get them to hold the discs?

and/or

2. Is there a better type sander we should be using for such a heavy use situation?

A bench sander's just not practical for what we need. Any help is GREATLY appreciated. Thanks.

Tracie


----------



## WoodKutter (Nov 27, 2008)

Tracie,
The hook and loop pads on ROS's do wear out. I replaced the ones on my Porter Cable sanders a couple years ago. They were very easy to replace. 3 screws and it was off. A quick Google search shows a five inch 8 hole replacement pad is about $20 dollars.

Gary


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

The hooks on the pads wear out and that's normal, if I understand what you are saying.
Replacement pads are available.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Like what was said above, you can get replacement pads, as for a replacement sander I am going to drop a word here now but hear me out… Festool. dont run away! lol I recently replaced my makita ros with a Festool ETS 125 EQ and I love it! cost is around $200.00 which isnt too much extra compared to a makita, DeWalt or Porter Cable ros. And I have noticed my sanding disks have lasted longer too, watch a youtube video on Festool sanders and that will explain why their pads have less heat and gunk build up. It comes with a bag as well so you dont need a Festool vacuum and even with the bag the dust collection is great. As it stands right now it may be just as well for you to replace the pad but if you are making money with your tools it doesnt take long for a new one to "pay for itself"... just some food for thought!


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I am not one of the Festool fanatics that thinks they are the ultimate sander choice for everyone. However, for the kind of use that you and your husband are giving them, it might just be the best choice for you.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

If you do decide to go with a Festool, use their sanding disks as well. I tried using other sanding disks and it shortened the life of the pad. Also, you don't have to use a Festool dust extractor with the Festool ROS. I have a Nilfisk and it fits the sander fine, others may also. FWIW


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tracie 
I think by the other comments that you have figured out the hook and loop pad is worn out. The real question now is whether you want to get a new pad that cost some where from $15.-$ 25. once you factor shipping into the equation .
I have had the same choice and opted for a replacement sander, of course I don't own a $300 ROS Everyone has their Favorite ROS but after trying out 7 ROSers under $125 I came across a mid price brand that I think is far superior to the others in that price range , http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/factory-reconditioned-milwaukee-6021-81-5-in-random-orbit-palm-sander/milr6021-81,default,pd.html?cgid=milwaukee-random-orbit-sanders


----------



## boellner (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks to each of you. I like the Festool 125EQ and will shoot for buying that soon. As I need to immediately find a solution though I'm going to go with replacing the pad. I've got 15 orders to take care of right away, so that'll solve the problem temporarily. Then I can invest in a better quality ROS.

Do any of you know if Woodcraft ever offers sale prices on Festool?

Blessings,
Tracie


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

You wont see a sale on Festool very often, every now and then you might see 10% off, to my knowledge anyway. Their prices are very regulated so if one retailer has a sale, they all do. I will warn you, Festool gets addicting, my 125EQ was the first green and blue thing I bought and now, well lets just say I may have spent more than I care to say on that stuff. My project price break down is something like this; material cost, labour, profit and festool fund lol. Happy sanding!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use Abranet sanding discs and they will eat the hooks off a DeWalt sanding pad in a hurry so I use the Abranet pad stuck to my DeWalt. If you are using these mesh type sanding discs they require a special pad. Otherwise just put a new DeWalt pad on and your're good to go.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I have also seen d'walt (and others) throw the discs off when the break wears out.. if you notice it spins up faster than usual and doesn't stop after it has been turned off… worth mentioning


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

That has been a constant problem here.I have 30 sanders from home depot they stock no replacement velcro pads.If you have the reciept complain they will give u a new one if they dont have the part.other then that I glue new pads on the day before.the heat causes the loops to break down and the pads dont stick.if it is spinning there is a small plastic washer broken like a clutch I think


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I am a huge fan of the dewalt row, they are very durable and up to task. They are built goodand hard to kill. The only issue is the hook pad goes bad but I'm sure this issue is consistant with other manufacturers as well. Our current 2 dewalt ROS. Are likely on their 5th or 6th pad. This past swap out, getting tired of paying 20.00 at HD for a new pad, I just used PSA hook that I cut to fit and that has worked great. I had the PSA hook material laying around the shop so it was free.

I don't use any Festool mainly because we cannot afford it and I have the philosophy that "if it is not broken, why fix it". And a worn out pad I could not justify Festool.

Also to add, we use our dewalts hard and rough daily. I have considered a pneumatic upgrade but I'm on the fence as I don't want to run our 7.5 hp compressor to run the ROS unless there is some distinct advantage.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Common mistake people do is they push the sander to hard
This will wear the pad easily

No matter what brand it is, you can still ruin the pads.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

As stated the pads die they are cheep to replace you don't need a festool to sand a project but they are vibration free but so is the new Rockwell sander and you can get it for about 79 dollars the paper is proprietary still because it is a new design but the paper they sell lasts me 5 to 6 times as long as the paper i was using on my dewalt


----------



## boellner (Oct 3, 2012)

>>Common mistake people do is they push the sander to hard

I'm sure this is me! Explains my usually aching elbows too!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

My Porter Cable has a flat pad that uses peel and stick paper. Maybe that pad would hold up better for you if it's available. Paper would probably be cheaper, too.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

>>Common mistake people do is they push the sander to hard

I'm sure this is me! Explains my usually aching elbows too!

I *TRY* to let the weight of the tool provide the pressure. 
As to the lack of H&L holding power, I switched all my sanders to peel and stick a long time ago. I keep 3 RO sanders loaded with separate grits for each job. No time studies to back me up, but I'm sure my present method costs less time than when I relied on H+L. I am certain my frustration is less!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to LJ's

All brands will wear. Usually if you're pushing to hard it's three things. First, wrong pads. Start with a courser pad and work to a finer pad. Second, technique. Practice letting the tools do their job without you exerting so much energy. Third patience. We try to do to much to quick. Sanding is never popular. So we try to get it over with as quick as possible. Finishing takes time to be right. I have to preach this to myself constantly in my shop. Good luck!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've had really good results using a pad protector. You stick it to the sander, then the sanding disc sticks to the protector. That way, the actual sander pad does not get worn out from all the disc-changing.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

how about as link to that Charlie


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

Of course if you sand without a sandpaper disk that will wear out the hooks real fast. DAMHIK.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Also if you sand that much beware of tendonitis in your wrist. I had it quite bad last summer from using a 1/4 sheet pad sander extensively on a project. Get some gloves with gel padding in the palm and switch off hands, take frequent breaks etc.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I can't find one just like mine. (I don't remember where I got it.)

The one I have was not this expensive, but this is the general idea.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

My Dewalt lasted 5 years of regular use. You can replace the hook and loop pad at toolpartsdirect.com 
Sometimes one brand of disks stick better than others. I think Bosch brand sanding disks are the worst.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

For what it's worth, many of these sanders are made at the same place that makes Ryobi. 
Home Depot stocks replacement pads for the Ryobi. 
I got one for my Ridgid ROS and it looked and mounted and worked exactly the same as the original.

Easy to tell if that pad fits your machine, count the screws in the bottom. Some of them have 3 screws and some of them have 4 screws.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use the pad protectors that Charlie linked to and like them a lot.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

It sounds like you need a new pad. However, not necessarily.
There have been a couple of times that I simply had so much saw dust and such build up on the pad that the velcro couldn't do it's job any more. 
Take off your sanding disc and look at the pad. Is it dirty? If so, I clean mine if it needs it. Use a file cleaner brush. It has fine wire bristles and gets in between all the hooks and cleans all the crap out.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

I had the same problem with the disc's coming off and just sanded the old pad a little till I got all the little fingers off then switched to psa discs, I have several sanders and have different grits on each one. The PSA disc's are so much cheaper you can switch them out and still save money. I would also like you to consider getting a drum/ flap sander like grizzly makes, they are awesome and will save you a lot of work and wrist fatigue.


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

I just picked up a pad for my Dewalt at Home Depot for $16. Took about 30 seconds to install.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

The Festool ROS is a great sander but the pads will not last any longer than any other brand. I have replaced the pad on mine twice. The FEstool advantage is the dust collection and the smoothness when using it. I also have a Dewalt, Ridgid and a Milwaukee. I agree with A1Jim that the Milwaukee is a great and trouble-free sander, the Dewalt is very good but not as smooth and the Ridgid is not nearly as smooth and has the most bulky feel.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

*@ Greg

I am curious how long did the Festool pad last?
Is is because the velcro has melted?


----------



## boellner (Oct 3, 2012)

I grabbed a Gator kit at Lowe's to try before replacing the actual DeWalt pad. It actually has a sticky backed piece of sandpaper (for grinding all the old hooks off), 2 "pads" that are actually the thickness of sanding discs and some E-6000. Has to set 24 hrs so I should know today if it worked or not.

I do work my way down from 40 to 220 on each piece, but I'm an intense (lol) person and tend to push and hold everything too hard. I tried letting the sander do the work yesterday and was surprised to see that it actually works!  It'll take some getting used to.

Thanks to everyone for all the helpful advice. My little biz is back on track now.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I actually think the best resolution that has been mentioned is sanding your current pad smooth. Now I have not done this myself,YET! But I know PSA sand paper is less expensive and would work fine. Plus the cost of sanding the existing pad down is next to nothing. Then your pad should never again go bad. We buy from supercritical.com and I have always noticed PSA discs to be less expensive.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I had this same problem a while back with my Bosch ROS. Still haven't replaced the pad, as I'm not sure I want to spend the money on it, and may upgrade to a different sander.

From the sounds of it, you two do a lot of sanding, so it's probably easy to justify spending the money on something like one of the Festools. I thought about going that route as well last year, then saw the Mirka CEROS. I really like the compact size, as well as the performance characteristics of it. There's a 5"-model, as well as a 6"-model:
http://www.mirkaceros.com/CEROS_home.html

Just wanted to present you with another option.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

At production level sanding, I'd invest in the ceros too. Otherwise, the best 5" ros under $100 is the porter cable 390/dewalt d26456.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Really helps to get dust collection on any tool that gets used a lot. sanding creates a very fine dust that ruins just about anything it touches (and for whatever reason it seems to stick). I added the dust collection bar to my old Liegh D4 dovetailer. What a difference. Same for the Kreg pocket holer.

But back to the question at hand…seems to me that a stiff bristle brush with an air hose might clean up that pad.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

At the end of every year, I buy about 4 replacement pads for my PC 333 sander. These will usually be gone by the end of the year, since I do a lot of sanding throughout the year. If you use a tool of this type, you need to expect something to wear out. Years ago, I bought all the parts (except the armatures) that I need to rebuild both of the PC sanders that I have, and as the parts wear out, I replace them. I've had the same sanders since 1998 and they still work as good as they ever did. Shop the internet. As mentioned, you can find the disc for around $20.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

tenotim…the problem we all run into is replacing parts…with shipping, my experience has been that it rarely makes sense. e.g. I had an old Milwaukee 1/4 sheet sander that due to the design ate all the teeth from the grippers. the machine itself worked great. $12 ea for the grippers (plus shipping). PC was selling new machines for $35 at the time…pretty easy math isn't it.

I refuse to pay XXX Premium for anything and I'm not complaining at all about the Milwaukee sander. It served me well. But I always compare "repair vs. replace" on any of the tools I own. Usually it's replace…sad because 95% of the tool is still in great shape (not that I toss them unless they have that Crafstman logo on them…in the case of the toothless sander, it's still around…might be a form vibrator if I ever get into concrete counter tops).

But is what it is.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

teejk, they don't make 'em like they use to. I've bought newer sanders, but they aren't as good as my old ones.
I have a Bosch that I bought about two years ago, but it hasn't worked as well as I was expecting. Did cause me to change my PC's over to 8 hole pads, since I had resupplied 5 hole sanding disc with 8 hole.
I'll agree with you on the dust collection. I have mine connected to a shop vac/dust deputy combo and not much dust gets into the air or is left on the sanding disc.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd agree with Tim in that dust collection is a huge help, not just in keeping your shop cleaner and your lungs in good shape, but in helping to extend the life of the sandpaper as well.


----------



## biglarry (Jan 15, 2011)

I found that you can never have to many sanders. I have two Dewalt and a Bosch orbital sanders, and two PC 330 1/4 sheet finishing sanders. For all my sanders I use heavy weight discs and paper from Klindspor. I have found that both the pads and the discs last longer because you are not wearing through the paper. Also as stated previously let the sander do the work, don't try using pressure.


----------

